#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-13
<dholbach> good morning!
<nigelb> dholbach: Want to post the weekly stats this week?
<dholbach> I'm not sure the weekly stats are the best way to reach out
<nigelb> dholbach: I want to do a blog post of a patch I applied
<nigelb> but the amont of trouble I went to do it, might scare others
<dholbach> how much trouble was it?
<dholbach> generally I think that discussing examples is a good idea
<nigelb> It was a tar-in-tar package
<dholbach> and makes it a bit clearer
<nigelb> Well, the actual step was easy.
<nigelb> Figuring out what to do was tougher :)
<dholbach> in that case you could make it 2 entries: one about the "review team" portion
<dholbach> and one about the rest
<nigelb> ahh, that makes sense
<nigelb> I'll do it later today evening :)
<dholbach> sweet
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-14
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-12-17
<raheel> need help ? any one there?
